# Onkyo HT-SP908



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to purchase a decent "In a Box" 7.1 surround sound system. One that will be future tolerant. I was looking at the Onkyo HT-SP908. It seems like it can handle todays needs and tomorrows. Questions:

1- Does anyone have any reviews on this system?

2- Would it be possible to play my "PC" video games throught a TV hooked up to this system for bigger picture and better sound?

3- Is it possible to play "PC" games through any Home Theatre box sets and how to hook-up

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Don and welcome to the Shack!

I don't know of any reviews, but you can definitely connect your PC up to it for better audio. How good may depend on what type of sound card you have in your computer. You will want to go from the computer to the receiver with the audio and most likely straight to the TV with the video.

Do you know what sound and video card you have and/or what connections both have?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Sonnie,
Thank you for the welcome. My video card is an ATI Radeon X1300PRO. I don't know the names of the connections it has but of the three, one goes to the printer, one is round(black) and the third is a white female with three rows of pins and a square of pins on the other end (sorry I can't get more technical). What type of cable can go between which output and have RCA connectors to the TV?

My sound card is a Creative SB Live Series. It has several 1/8" inputs: pink for mic, green for speakers then a black, blue and yellow. It also has a female multi pin connection like the printer does. Does any of this sound like what I need to hook-up computer to system. Would the hook-up allow sourrond sound of games or just analog. What inputs or features does the Home Theatre receiver have to have to make this marriage possible. The receiver desciption says the receiver accepts computer files and audio. Since I have a wireless keyboard and mouse I'm thinking I could still play games through the system even though my PC tower is about 15ft. away from the TV.

Right now I don't have an HD TV but plan to get one next year. The Onkyo seems to have alot of features. The room is only about 12' X 20'. system is 90 wts. per channel. What do you think?

Don


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that system will be fine for you. You will have to get a 5.1 sound card for the proper sound though. I don't believe that sound card will do much for you.

Your video card has an S-video and DVI output, so you can use either of those depending on what your TV accepts.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Let's break this down into two areas, video and audio. We'll start with the video first. The ATI Radeon X1300 PRO has 3 video outputs. VGA analog (blue -3 rows of pins), DVI-I digital ( white-3 rows of pins and a square of pins on one end) and S-Video analog ( black - round - 4 pins). Video cards don't connect to printers. In order to hook up this video card to a TV we'll need to know what connections the TV has. Here is a link to the different connections that there are so you can tell us what you have.
http://www.lyberty.com/encyc/articles/tech/video-connections.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for replying. My TV has component, composite and S-Video inputs. My computer video card has a DVI out jack. I assume there is a cable with both ends available for hook-up. Since I am getting a 7.1 system do they sell a 7.1 sound card for the PC/TV audio hook-up?
Thank you again.
Don


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You can connect the TV with a DVI-I to component or VGA to component adapter if the TV supports it. That will provide the best image quality.You will have to research that by contacting the manufacturer or by reading the manual. What TV do you have? (make and model)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a few that may work, but I'm not that familiar with the surround sound cards... maybe someone else can confirm... or you may post that in the Computer forum here and get more help with it.

M-Audio Revolution 7.1 Surround Sound PCI Card

Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro Internal Sound Card


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Toshiba 27AF53


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I just bought the system and I love it. Thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Don... if you get a chance, show us a pic of your setup and maybe give us a mini review.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

The remote control learned all my peripherals (cable, DVD, VHS, TV) without a problem. All these selector buttons light up! The system sounds great and is very flexible and user friendly. Instructions were very clear. I called tech once and they were helpful. Speakers are slim and glossy (very futuristic looking). XM was easy to set-up. Ipod adaptor does not accept 3rd generation Ipod (of which I had). I had to get the right adaptor through E-Bay. Although my room is 15' x 22' with catheral ceilings the system is loud enough at volume 75 to 80. Speakers are completely adjustable for db, distance, etc. the receiver accepts any connection to up-convert but does not down-convert. I learned that when I connected HDMI out from cable box to receiver then component from receiver to tv. Did not work. When I replaced the HDMI cable with component the picture was tinted red. I bypassed the receiver but still had the problem. I called the cable company and they said that because my TV is not HD it will not work with my HD box. Switching cable box connection to S-Video worked. The system has many overides and adjustments. 

Two things that came up:

1- The volume display is on a scale from 1-100. When I played Star Wars III and cranked it to #75 or higher I did notice the center speaker crackeled a bit when someone yelled. Is this what they call "Clipping?" I had used the original speaker wires that came with the system. Would upgrading to Monster wire solve this?

2- The receiver does get very hot! Almost not to touch. I do have the receiver in a cabinet. Back is open. Front has glass door which I keep partially open. Any chance of this thing blowing prematurely on me?


I took pictures and saved them on my puter but don't know how to transfer them to thread.

Hope this helps.

Thank you again.

Don


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... not sure about that center speaker, but I don't think it should do that. I would make sure you have all the levels set equally and distance set correctly... and that the wires are connected good... nothing jarring loose during loud scenes.

As far as hot, some receivers do get somewhat hot, but if you have good ventilation, I think you will be okay. 

You can use the Image Gallery for your pictures. Upload them and then go to the picture and copy the *BB Code* link below the image into your post.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

The red picture on component is probably due to switched component connection, i.e. red, blue and green.

Not sure what cable box you have but you should be able to atleast use component from the cable box to your TV.
Somewhere in the Onkyo setup menu you should be able to change the volume display from absolute to relative, i.e. zero db should indicate when you run the pink noise level test.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you ever solve your problem with the center snaping at higher sound levels?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I simply reduced the volume of the center speaker plus I think it was the DVD itself. Never had the problem again.:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone new guy here just got this system myself and came by to see if there was a thread on this system and low and behold here it is.

I went out with the intent to buy a Onkyo 605 A/V and a separate speaker set up when I found this deal. It came with the 605 and 7.1 speaker package and a nice up-convert DVD to boot. Figure it saved me $500 at least by not having to piece together a whole speaker combo one by one. 

I have my HD cable box and the DVD hooked up thru HDMI and out to a Mitsubishi 65 inch DLP. Everything works great and I am very impressed for the most part. (The only thing is the subwoofer that I may upgrade at a latter date.) I have a Harmony 880 running everything and it’s a god sent as I was overloaded with remotes. Upgrading the DVD to a PAN DMPBD30K Blue-Ray this weekend also.

I do though have a Xbox that I hooked the audio up via RCA jacks to the 605 and RCA to the TV. Does anyone have a better way to run this? I do have another HDMI port on the TV and I could get the HDMI adapter for the Xbox but that takes the 605 out of the loop and I would really like to keep it in.

EDIT: I have not had any issues with the center chan speaker even when i cranked this system way up to test it  Thing is hella loud FYI.


----------

